# Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?



## matt1314 (29. Juli 2012)

*Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Habe seit ca. einem Monat einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und als SSD dient bei mir die Samsung SSD 830 Series mit 128 GB. Sie ist mit einem SATA 6 GB/s Kabel mit dem Mainboard verbunden.

Ich habe jetzt regelmäßig den Zustand mit CrystalDiskInfo überprüft und so sehen die Werte jetzt zurzeit aus. Die Verschleißregulierung ist jetzt beim Hex-Wert "B" mit vielen Nullen davor. Auch die Host-Schreibvorgänge liegen bei 870 GB. Auf der SSD befindet sich nur Windows, Google Chrome, Avast! Antivirus, Adobe Reader, SSD Tweaker und einige andere System-Programme und Treiber wie Java (ich habe 102 GB frei von 119 GB insgesamt). Bei der SSD habe ich den Ruhezustand abgeschaltet (Hibernate oder so), was für weniger Schreibzugriffe auf der SSD sorgen sollte. Auch die Auslagerungsdatei ist deaktiviert, da ich 16 GB RAM habe und die nie voll ausgenutzt werden. Die SSD wurde nur einmal mit dem SSD Tweaker mit der automatischen Optimierung optimiert. Prefetch, Superfetch, Windows Search etc. sind deaktiviert. Ich habe halt rundum die SSD Optimierungstipps vom com! Computermagazin umgesetzt.

Meine Frage ist, ob die SSD im jetzigen Zustand in Ordnung ist und ob die Werte so im grünen Bereich sind. Sind 870 GB Host-Schreibvorgänge normal oder ist das zu viel? Hier ein Screen aus CDI:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Also - ich habe das erste Terabyte bei meiner SSD auch schon voll - Aber dafür habe ich ein ganzes Jahr gebraucht. Du schaffst das anscheinend in einem Zehntel der Zeit. 
870 GB in einem Monat? Wow! Bist du sicher, dass der Wert richtig ist?
Meine Nutzung ist ähnlich wie bei dir, als Windows- und Anwendungsprogramme-Laufwerk.
Und ich habe eine Auslagerungsdatei (trotz 16 GB), sogar auf der SSD - aber nur 1 GB klein.


----------



## matt1314 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Naja, ich hab viele Updates usw. für Windows 7 installiert. Hatte den neuen Rechner erst so Ende Juni das erste Mal eingeschaltet. Da war allerdings die Mainboard defekt, so habe ich erst seit Anfang Juli ein voll funktionstüchtiges System. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran... Ja, der Wert ist richtig, siehst du ja auf dem Screenshot. Wundert mich halt auch sehr...


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Tja nu, dass habe ich auch - vorgestern allein ca. 140 MB an Sicherheitsupdates für Windows allein.
Und ein- oder zweimal hab ich auch Windows vom Backup aus komplett neu auf die Windowspartition gezogen.
Bei mir werden pro Tag (das bedeutet in 24 Stunden echter Rechnerlaufzeit) ca. 1000 MB auf die SSD geschrieben - ohne das ich irgendetwas neu installiere oder sonstwas zur SSD schicke. Im Prinzip läuft da nur Windows von und Anwendungsprogramme. Erzeugte Daten von Anwendungen landen auf den HDDs. 
Die SSD ist also praktisch hauptsächlich eine Leseplatte.
 Ich kann mir schon nicht vorstellen wie das eine GB bei mir täglich zusammenkommt. Durch die Logdateien mancher Programme und von Windows? Hm ... okay, bei Windows kann sich so einiges zusammenläppern, schließlich wird die Registrierung von Windows regelmäßig aktualisiert und beim Ereignisprotokoll kommt auch so einiges zusammen.
Da muss du wirklich mal schauen, was auf dem Rechner so rennt, wenn du nichts machst, mal per Taskmanager (Resourcenmonitor) oder Process Explorer schauen, wer da Plattenverkehr veranstaltet und wo der stattfindet.


----------



## matt1314 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Bei mir ist es auch mehr eine Leseplatte. Ich installiere dort nur was, wenn es auch wirklich wichtig ist, sowie Systemupdates, Treiber etc. Alles andere landet bei mir auf der 1TB Platte. Könnte man irgendwie auch den Chrome Cache etc. auf die 1TB Festplatte verschieben, um noch weniger Schreibzugriffe zu haben? Oder ist Chrome an die Systemplatte gebunden?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Also ich hab meine SSD jetzt 3 Jahre drin und insgesamt knapp über 2TB darauf geschrieben laut dem Programm (bei rund 10.000 Betriebsstunden). Fast 1TB in einem Monat erscheint mir da doch vergleichsweise extrem viel - auch wenn es für die SSD noch nicht irgendwie gefährlich wäre so "viel" zu schreiben in den nächsten paar Jahren^^


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Ach ja - Betriebsstunden - ohne die macht eine TBW-Angabe keinen Sinn - 1,06 TB in 8583 Stunden.


----------



## Master Shake (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Windows 7: Zeitstempel deaktivieren und damit die Festplatte entlasten


----------



## hbf878 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das smart-attribut B1 jetzt innerhalb eines monats von 100 um 1 auf 99 (also um 1%) gesunken. bis B1 den grenzwert erreicht, würden also bei gleich intensiver nutzung 8 jahre vergehen. wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die beanspruchung der ssd bei der installation von os und programmen (da viele schreib-vorgänge) am größten ist und danach abnimmt, würde es sogar noch länger dauern. 
im übrigen musst du dir meiner meinung nach keine sorgen bezüglich der geschriebenen 870gb machen. in einem "ausdauer-test" hat eine samsung 830 256gb bisher 3 Petabyte geschrieben: SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm - Page 201. davon ausgehend könntest du 125 jahre lang jeden monat 1tb auf deine 128gb-ssd schreiben...
ich denke mal, dass du dir keine sorgen zu machen brauchst. heutzutage halten gute ssds wie die samsung 830 länger als viele vielleicht denken 

hbf


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Mal unabhängig von der Lebensdauer der SSD würde ich mir schon einen Kopf darüber machen, woher die Datenmassen kommen, wenn man praktisch selbst kaum was auf die Partitionen knallt. Mein Rechner dient auch als Videorecorder - und der nimmt nicht mal annähernd so viel pro Monat an TV-Sendungen auf.


----------



## matt1314 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Wie gesagt, ich mache nichts Außergewöhnliches am Rechner, sondern nutze ihn vorwiegend zum Gamen (und Musizieren) und sonst wie jeder andere normale Home-User auch. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Zeitstempel, habe den abgeschaltet, mal schauen, wie sich jetzt die Schreibvorgänge entwickeln. Was sind eigentlich im genauen jetzt diese Verschleißregulierungen? Was muss ich mir darunter vorstellen?


----------



## blubberlutz (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Puh, find das auch ein wenig zuviel.

Meine 830er hat bei ~500 Betriebsstunden 720GB an Schreibvorgängen, dabei aber schon drei Windoof-Installationen hinter sich.


----------



## hbf878 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

große (geschriebene) datenmengen können u.a. beim surfen entstehen, da elemente von webseiten häufig auf dem computer gespeichert werden ("cache" o.ä.). besonders bei seiten mit vielen/großen bildern aber auch beim angucken von filmen im internet kann da ganz schön was zusammenkommen...


matt1314 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich mache nichts Außergewöhnliches am Rechner, sondern nutze ihn vorwiegend zum Gamen (und Musizieren) und sonst wie jeder andere normale Home-User auch.


meinst du mit musizieren "musik machen am pc"? vllt verwendest du ein programm, das alle soundsoviel minuten eine sicherungskopie deiner projekte auf c: schreibt?


> Was sind eigentlich im genauen jetzt diese Verschleißregulierungen? Was muss ich mir darunter vorstellen?


eigentlich ist das eine schlechte übersetzung. im englischen heißt attribut b1 wear leveling count ~ grad des verschleißes. ein wert, der aus betriebszeit, geschriebener datenmenge, abnutzung der speicherzellen etc von der ssd-firmware errechnet wird. der zähler/wert ist am anfang auf 100/100% und sinkt dann bei steigendem verschleiß. wenn der wert 1 erreicht, sollte man sich sorgen um die platten machen. 

hbf

edit: könntest du mal gucken, wie attribut b1 bei cdi heißt, wenn du als sprache englisch einstellst? bin mir doch nicht so ganz sicher, das ist von ssd zu ssd unterschiedlich


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

wear leveling passt schon als Verschleißregulierung, auch wenns extrem hölzern rüberkommt. Bedeutet ja nicht anders, als das versucht wird, die Zellen gleichmäßig zu benutzen beim Schreiben ... das also jede die gleiche Anzahl Schreibvorgänge abbekommt - und nicht eine 10 und die andere 300. Das ist eben das Leveling.
Bei meiner SSD steht B1 für Abnutzungsbereichsdelta - Wear Range Delta. 
Der Wert steht auf 1.


----------



## matt1314 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*



hbf878 schrieb:


> meinst du mit musizieren "musik machen am pc"? vllt verwendest du ein programm, das alle soundsoviel minuten eine sicherungskopie deiner projekte auf c: schreibt?



Ja, ich mache Musik am PC. Zurzeit habe ich aber ein Plug-in, dessen Sound-Bänke viele Samples enthalten. Der Ordner mit den ganzen Sounds (ca. 20 GB) befindet sich aber auf der 1TB Platte. Die SSD muss aber wahrscheinlich darauf zugreifen, um einen Sound mit vielen Samples zu laden, oder? Ich habe halt noch kein Sequencer-Programm (sowie Cubase etc.), aber ich benutze das Programm "VST Host", um *.dll Plug-ins testen zu können. Dieses befindet sich auch auf der 1TB Platte.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Da fällt mir natürlich brennendheiß ein, dass Programme aus dem Soundbereich schon mal ganz nett große temporäre Dateien im /TEMP-Verzeichnis ablegen. Das könnte bestimmt dazu beitragen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das User-TEMP-Verzeichnis und das von Windows nicht umgelegt wurden, sondern noch da sind, wo sie vorgabemäßig liegen: Auf der Windowspartition


----------



## hbf878 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Bei meiner SSD steht B1 für Abnutzungsbereichsdelta - Wear Range Delta.
> Der Wert steht auf 1.


die attribute bedeuten ja von ssd zu ssd verschiedenes (bzw die skala unterscheidet sich)- bei einem delta-wert dürfte 1 daher der (zweit)beste wert sein (und nicht der schlechteste)  [da delta=veränderung zum ursprungswert]




> Da fällt mir natürlich brennendheiß ein, dass Programme aus dem Soundbereich schon mal ganz nett große temporäre Dateien im /TEMP-Verzeichnis ablegen. Das könnte bestimmt dazu beitragen.


darauf wollte ich hinaus, bzgl. des musikprogramms 


hbf


----------



## OctoCore (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Ist aber wenigstens die gleiche Ecke. Fällt auch unter Wear Leveling  Wobei man bei dem Wert natürlich nicht weiß, was der Hersteller dahinter verbirgt. Ist das jetzt ein einzelner Beschreibungsvorgang oder ist das gruppiert in Schwellwerte, also 1 z.B. 1 bis 10 Beschreibungen, 2 dann 11 - 20 usw.
Wobei es einen Wert von Null nicht geben kann, wenn es den Unterschied zwischen am wenigsten und am meisten beschriebenen Zellen darstellt. Auch wenn man hypothetisch davon ausgeht, das alle Zellen bei Auslieferung noch nie beschrieben wurden (praktisch eher unwahrscheinlich), also auf Null stehen - sobald der Nutzer Hand anlegt und seine erste Partition einrichtet, steht der Delta schon auf 1. Wie auch immer - wird der Wert > 1, dann läuft etwas verkehrt mit dem Leveling.


----------



## matt1314 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

So, habe gestern und heute das Audio-Programm nicht gestartet und nicht musiziert. Der B1 Wert (Verschleißregulierung) ist jetzt auf "C" und die Host-Schreibvorgänge sind jetzt bei 963 GB. Man, ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich tun soll... Ich hab gestern und heute nur ein wenig DiRT Showdown gespielt und bisschen rumgesurft im Netz und die Schreibvorgänge haben jetzt um fast 100 GB zugenommen. Boah, ich weiß wirklich nicht, woher das kommen könnte...


----------



## hbf878 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

hast du den vorschlag mit dem ressourcenmonitor schon probiert? starte den mal, und guck im reiter "datenträger" nach. 
ganz oben kannst du die aktivsten prozesse sehen, wenn du nach gesamt b/s ordnest. guck mal, welche prozesse da auftauchen. 
in der mitte kannst du die dateien sehen, auf die zugegriffen wird. wieder nach gesamt b/s ordnen und mal gucken, was für dateien da in der liste ganz oben stehen. 
ganz unten und rechts in den diagrammen (die blaue linie) kannst du due aktivität der einzelnen datenträger verfolgen. kannst ja mal ausprobieren, wann die aktivität der ssd auffällig/besonders hoch ist. 

hbf


----------



## matt1314 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Habe ich noch nicht probiert, habe ich aber gerade gemacht. 

In der obersten Tabelle (Prozesse) ist auf dem ersten Platz fast immer "chrome.exe". An zweiter Stelle ist "System". Aber die wechseln sich immer ab. In der mittleren Tabelle ist wieder "chrome.exe" mehrmals aufgeführt und ist der führende und erste Prozess. Er schreibt *.tmp Dateien in den "User Data" Ordner und liest Dateien von dort aus (auch Cache von Chrome). An zweiter Stelle ist wieder "System". Er kramt auch im AppData, Chrome und AVAST (mein Antivirus) Ordner. Danach schreibt/liest er viel die Datei "NTUSER.DAT" und das NTFS-Volumeprotokoll. Auch der Prozess "svchost.exe" ist vertreten, schreibt/liest aber nicht wirklich auffällig viel. Scheint also so zu sein, dass Chrome der Übeltäter ist...


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Probier doch einfach testweise Firefox statt Chrome nen tag lang und sieh nach ob du wieder hunderte GB geschrieben hast.
Wenn das Problem weg ist weißt du worans liegt und wir sind auch mal wieder schlauer geworden


----------



## matt1314 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Naja, das Ding ist, dass ich eine lange Zeit Firefox auf meinem alten Rechner hatte, letztendlich aber zu Chrome gewechselt bin, da Firefox IMO zu lahm war für mich. Firefox brauchte ewig, um z.B. ein Bild bei Facebook unverschwommen anzuzeigen. Chrome dagegen erledigte die Aufgabe in Sekundenschnelle. Chrome soll ja auch sehr RAM-hungrig sein und auf älteren Systemen mit wenig RAM nicht so gut laufen. Kann man denn nicht diese ganzen Chrome Daten wie Cache, Cookies etc. auf die 1TB Platte verschieben oder ist Chrome an die Systemplatte gebunden?


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Normalerweise sollte man sowas einfach verschieben und später wieder zurückschieben können.
Da ich persönlich aber noch nie Chrome genutzt habe kann ich dir das nicht 100% garantieren


----------



## OctoCore (2. August 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Also bei Opera kann ich's nicht einfach verschieben - da muss ich Opera schon mit den neuen Pfaden bekannt machen. Ist aber kein Problem, nur Fleißarbeit. Geht bei Chrome bestimmt auch.
Aber eigentlich muss man das nicht machen - der Browser liegt hier auch auf der SSD - mit Cache und sonstigem Gerümpel.
Der Download-Ordner ist aber auf HDD.


----------



## eagle*23* (5. August 2012)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Hab ungefähr die gleiche Nutzung und 370GB bei 260 Std.


----------



## dmxforever (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Hey Leute!

Man hat ja schon davon gehört, dass man sich die insgesamt geschriebenen Daten ganz einfach anhand der S.M.A.R.T.-Werte ausrechnen kann. Sprich den Dezimalwert der Verschleißregulierung mal der Größe der SSD. Neben der Tatsache, dass es sowieso nur eine zeitpunktbezogene Berechnung wäre, kann man es wohl generell nur als einen kleinen Richtwert bezeichnen.

Jetzt weißt mir eine Samsung 830 256 GB unter Verschleißregulierung einen Dezimalwert von 5 aus, bei den Host-Schreibvorgängen jedoch nur 400 GB. Dabei merkt man doch einen eklatanten Unterschied zwischen 400 GB und 5 x 238 GB.

Wo befindet sich jetzt der Fehler?


edit:
Bei der Crucial m4 dürfte die Berechnung über die Verschleißregulierung stimmen, wenn man sich diesen LINK ansieht.


----------



## Stread (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Ich glaube ich bekomme gleich die Panik. Habe seit ca. 10 Monaten die Samsung SSd 830. Betriebsstunden seither 1979. Aber das Teil hat bisher scho 4,6 TB!! geschrieben.

Wo kommen diese Daten her? Installiert ist nur Windows 7 und alle Programme.
66GB von 120 sind belegt.

Jetzt habe ich Angst, wenn das so weiter geht, dass die SSD in einem Jahr totgeschrieben ist.

Bilder von Crystal Disk und Samsung Tool



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Die ganz aktuellen SSD's haben Garantie für 3-5 Jahre bzw. wenigstens 75 Terrabyte. Deine ist etwas älter, sollte also mehr aushalten (Chips größerer Fertigung sind robuster).
Wenn du in 10 Monaten ~5 TByte schaffst, dann spekulier' ich mit meinen schlechten Mathekenntnissen darauf, dass deine SSD mindestens noch 12 Jahre halten wird (im Bezug auf die Schreibleistung) . Don't Panic!


----------



## AnonHome1234 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Ich besitze eine Samsung 840, was sind denn so die optimalen Settings im Magician Tool und was passiert, wenn eine neue Firmware verfügbar ist? Muss ich dann Windows neu installieren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT
Gut, hat sich erledigt. Das Firmware Update ist über das Tool problemlos verlaufen.


----------



## combatIII (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Da klinke ich mich mal kurz ein hab seid kurzem ne Samsung 840 500 GB ist das noch immer so das man SSDs nicht ganz vollschreiben soll?Vom angezeigten Gesamtvolumen 465 GB hab ich noch 70 GB frei.Hab die auch ohne diesen Puffer laufen.Das Samsung Magican Tool hab ich auch installiert brauch man das oder ist das in Win 8 integrierte Trim Tool gut genug?


Danke schonmal!


Chris


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*



Stread schrieb:


> Betriebsstunden seither 1979. Aber das Teil hat bisher scho 4,6 TB!! geschrieben.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich Angst, wenn das so weiter geht, dass die SSD in einem Jahr totgeschrieben ist.


 Bei den Daten würdest du etwa 2,38 GB pro Stunde schreiben.
Wenn die Herstellerangabe von 75TB TBW zutrifft würde deine SSD also noch weitere 32269 Betriebsstunden mitmachen.

Sollte man von der inoffiziellen Schreibleistung ausgehen (3000-5000 Schreibzyklen für den MLC deiner SSD) so kann die SSD zwischen 375 und 625TB schreiben bevor sie streibt was wiederum in 161345 - 268908 weitere Betriebsstunden resultiert.

Auf deutsch gesagt: Wenn es so weitergeht wie bisher und dein rechner am Tag 8 Stunden läuft wird deine SSD noch zwischen im schlimmsten Falle 11 Jahre und im besten Falle 92 Jahre überleben.

Ich glaube kaum, dass du sie so lange nutzen willst.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Maximale Zuverlässigkeit zu empfehlen?
Möchte das meine SSD ne weile hält, hab nur mein OS und diverse Programme dort drauf.

TBW: 2,55 TB


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Selbst wenn du den Regler auf minimale Zuverlässigkeit schiebst wird die SSD höächstwahrscheinmlich länger halten als du sie je benutzen wirst wenn du nur das Betriebssystem drauf hast und nicht wirklich mit der SSD "arbeitest".

Diese ganzen Tools der hersteller braucht eigentlich kein Mensch - die SSDs funktionieren gut so wie sie sind und die Tools machen sie weder schneller noch besser - die Hersteller bieten nur solche Tools an weilö es bei den Leuten gut ankommt - und da will keiner ohne da stehen.

Ich kann dir versichern da ich seit 4 Jahren fast nur noch SSDs nutze und das mit sehr viel Schreiblast wegen Videokrempel, heißt nicht selten mehrere 100GB am Tag - du wirst deine SSD nicht totschreiben können ohne es mit Gewalt drauf anzulegen (und mit Gewalt meine ich 6 - 12 Monate am Stück nen Schreibbenchmark in der Endlosschleife laufen zu lassen, erst dann käme man in die Regionen wo SSDs langsam aufgeben).

Kannst dir ja mal sowas hier ansehen:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=120583

Da haben Leute genau das gemacht als Versuch - und 550 Terabyte auf eine 64GB-SSD von Crucial geschrieben und kein Ende in Sicht. Die erwarteten "Tode" liegen fast alle über der 200TB-Marke selbst bei "billigen" SSDs. Bis du da ankommst vergehen bei normlen Gebrauch Jahrzehnte.


Die aktuellen Tests gehen schon weit über die 1000TB Marke:
http://www.ssdaddict.com/ss/Endurance/Endurance_cr_latest.png


Da biste Opa bis deine SSD tot ist.


----------



## Stread (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Na dann bin ich aber beruhigt wenn meine SSD noch mindestens 5 Jahre hält.

 Der Unterschied in dem Magican Programm ist, dass wenn man es auf Max Leistung macht, gibt es den Ruhemodus, den Indexdienst und einen großen Virtuellen Speicher.


----------



## hendrosch (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Ich wollte mir jetzt mal die TBW bei meiner SSD angugen, aber weder bei meine M4 noch bei meiner 7200.14 wird es angezeigt.


----------



## Stread (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Benutze das Programm Crystal Disk, dort sollte es stehen.

(Host Schreibvorgänge gibts  nur bei SSD)


----------



## hbf878 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir jetzt mal die TBW bei meiner SSD angugen, aber weder bei meine M4 noch bei meiner 7200.14 wird es angezeigt.


bei der HDD würde es gar keinen sinn machen, die tbw zu messen, da die magnetplatten nicht durch Schreibvorgänge verschleißen. 
bei der m4 wird der tbw-wert nicht direkt protokolliert, allerdings lässt er sich über den Wert mit der hex-Nummer AD abschätzen (Verschleißregulierung / wear leveling count müsste der bei CDI heißen). der Rohwert dieses Parameters (darauf achten, ob er als hex oder dez angegeben ist, ggf in dez umrechnen) gibt an, wie oft jede Zelle der SSD durchschnittlich beschrieben wurde. steht dort z.b. 10 und die m4 ist 256gb groß, wurden etwa 2560gb geschrieben


----------



## Hoffmann515 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Ich hab zwar keine Samsung SSD, dafür aber eine von Intel mit 180GB. Ist seit 12/2012 im PC drinnen.
Jetzt kommen mir die Schreibwerte hier im Forum so niedrig vor, ich hab viel höhere Werte.

Hab mal einen Screenshot davon gemacht.
Sind die Werte normal?


----------



## hbf878 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Wie viel auf die SSD geschrieben wird, hängt maßgeblich von der Art der Anwendungen ab, die mit dem PC ausgeführt werden. Spielen, rumsurfen, Office sind eher "schonend", im Gegensatz zu Anwendungsfeldern wie Fotobearbeitung und Videoschnitt, bei denen oft Daten temporär auf der SSD gespeichert werden. 
Für 3000 Betriebsstunden finde ich 20TB nicht besorgniserregend viel, 500TB sollte deine SSD packen.


----------



## Krautmaster (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

hm meine zwei 250GB  EVOs sind 2 Tage alt und haben beide jetzt 6.23 TB Schreibvolumen hinter sich, Wear Leveling Cout ist bei 25. 

Problem... die Drecks Teile werden nicht mehr erkannt- Bios und Gerätemanager 1a aber die Win Datenträgerverwaltung bei zwei Systemen erkennt sie nimmer, zum kotzen. Das liegt allerdings nicht an der geschriebenen Leistung sondern an irgend einem FW oder Windows 8.1/Server 2012R2 Bug. 

Die Datenmenge kam nur zu Stande da die SSDs als Storage Tier in Windows Server 2012 R2 fungieren, Write Back Cache fürs Raid5 und ich Daten vom alten aufs neue NAS umziehe. Laufen dann eh R1 also wenn eine hopps geht nicht so wild, mich nervt eher der Bug der die Platten nicht mehr erkennen lässt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liefen bis eben 1a, dann hab ich sie eig nur offline genommen um an das darunterliegene HyperV System zu übergeben - und seither kommen sie nicht mehr hoch, werden zwar erkannt erscheinen aber in keiner Datenträgerverwaltung, nicht in meiner Workstation, nicht im Server. Ich schau mal ob GParted Live an die Platten rankommt... gibts doch nicht grml


----------



## Kell-Conerem (3. März 2019)

*AW: Samsung SSD 830 Verschleißregulierung?*

Hm nur so zur information weil ich das thema hier gefunden habe. Meine 830 läuft inzwischen schon 13617 Stunden und hat 13585 GB geschrieben.  Durchschnittlicher wert 1 GB/Stunde.  Und laut Smart bis heute nicht eine einzige Änderung der Werte seit erst Inbetriebnahme.  Unkabutbar das Teil.  Schade nur das der Speicherplatz zu wenig wird.


----------

